# name resolution too slow.

## dE_logics

I've installed and running djbdns's tinydns for name resolution, however it appears the resolution is very slow.

When I ping using a DNS name, the name resolution line (PING www.xyz.net (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data) pops up at that moment, but the actual ping response come up very late.

For e.g. a single ICMP ping takes 5 seconds. There're no packet losses however.

----------

## gentoo_dude

 *Quote:*   

> When I ping using a DNS name, the name resolution line (PING www.xyz.net (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data) pops up at that moment, but the actual ping response come up very late. 

 

The name resolution is actually fast: since the computer already knows the IP address for www.xyz.net.  What is slow is for ICMP package to reach the destination and come back with a response.  But this is not resolution of name, but routing.  So that is where the problem lies.  If the name resolution was slow, then it will take seconds for the message  *Quote:*   

> ...PING www.xyz.net (192.168.1.1) 56(84) ...

  to show.

----------

## Ant P.

Check it in wireshark to see where the delay comes from. You can set it to show timestamps as the difference from the last packet.

----------

## dE_logics

I'll try wireshark... thanks.

----------

